

Ask HN: What do you think of our DRY approach to job hunting? - bmul17

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;techresidents.com<p>Our goal is to make finding a new development job less painful by applying
the Don&#x27;t Repeat Yourself principle to job hunting.<p>Philosophy<p>* Developers should have the opportunity to present the best version of themselves.<p>Too often developers aren&#x27;t given a fair shake in the early stages of the hiring process. Developers shouldn&#x27;t be written off because they haven&#x27;t attended a top school, worked for a prestigious company, or don&#x27;t excel at technical trivia. We believe employers should form their initial impression of you, without bias, by listening to you discuss real-world topics of your own choosing.<p>* Developers should be able to explore new opportunities anonymously.<p>It&#x27;s stressful enough finding a new job without having to worry about the backlash from your current employer discovering that you&#x27;re looking elsewhere. Additionally, remaining anonymous during early stages will protect you from biases and allow you to be judged more objectively on what you have to say.<p>* We&#x27;re getting paid, so should you.<p>We&#x27;re beyond frustrated with state of hiring, and our mission remains to remove the pain from exploring new development jobs. But since we can&#x27;t operate without revenue, we charge employers a recruitment fee when you land a job. We think it&#x27;s only fair that you get a cut, so we&#x27;ll pay you 20% of our recruitment fee as a signing bonus.
======
jechmu
Co-founder here. In case you're curious how exactly it works:

How it Works

1) Create an anonymous profile to let employers know about your skills and
what you're looking for in your next opportunity.

2) Choose a chat topic from our library that truly allows you to showcase your
talent.

Topics are based on real world software development and won't be found on any
interview checklists.

3) Record audio chats (no video) alone or invite a fellow developer to join
the conversation.

Record as many takes as needed until you're confident you nailed your answer.

4) Compose a highlight reel of your best chats to showcase yourself to
employers.

5) Review interview offers from employers that like what they've heard.

There's no obligation to accept an offer

------
lsiebert
So you do transcripts of these audio reels?

~~~
jechmu
Currently we make the recorded audio from the chats available to employers for
listening. Additionally, we allow you to associate talking points with your
chat to help guide you while you record your chat, and to serve as a high
level outline to employers listening back to your chat.

We have talked about making transcripts of the chats available in the future,
but it's not on our immediate road map.

